# Motorcycles dealers in or around Guadalajara



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience or recommendations for a motorcycle dealer in this part of Mexico? 

My preferences would be to get a sidecar combination Ural or a Kawasaki KLR 650.

Any suggestions?


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

Not being a motorcycle guy, no. But...I have seen a Victory motorcycle dealer on Lopez Mateos, between Bugambillas and the Periférico.


----------



## tepetapan (Sep 30, 2010)

If a person were to google Kawasaki Guadalajara they might find this...
JASA Motos . plus lots of other dealers in Mexico.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Use Google and search for 'agencias motos Guadalajara' and you will find them all listed.


----------



## GRINGOMAC (Jul 3, 2011)

Thankyou gentlemen,
I have looked at Jasa and a few others but I was just hoping someone on the ground knew someone. I've been riding chairs for over 30 years and was just hoping!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Lennyz1 said:


> A 4 BAR BIKER BAR CRAWL


 Four bars and a motorcycle. Now that sounds like a real winning combination.

(I have ridden motorcycles for more than 50 years, so don't read this as a slight on motorcycles.)


----------



## johnmex (Nov 30, 2010)

My brother sets off metal detectors due to a motorcycle and quite a bit of tequila...


----------

